# SFC William B. Woods Jr, B/2/20th SFG(A)



## Ravage (Aug 19, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/August/090819-03.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Aug. 19, 2009) – An Army Special Forces Soldier died August 16 from wounds received during combat operations in Ghazni, Afghanistan while serving with Company B, 2nd Battalion, 20th Special Forces Group (Airborne) based in Glenn Arm, Md.

Sgt. 1st Class William B. Woods Jr., 31, Chesapeake, Va. was wounded Aug.14 by direct small arms fire while conducting a patrol. He served as a Special Forces senior medical sergeant in support of Operation Enduring Freedom.

For more information the media may contact the U.S. Army Special Forces Command (Airborne) public affairs office at (910) 643-8438.


----------



## tova (Aug 19, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Rest in peace SFC Woods.    Your sacrifice will not be forgotten


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 19, 2009)

RIP Brother


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 19, 2009)

Rest in Peace, SFC Woods.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 19, 2009)

Rest in Peace


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 19, 2009)

Rest well Brother.  Your team and family are in my prayers.

Crip


----------



## Henchman (Aug 19, 2009)

RIP 

Thanks for your service


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 20, 2009)

RIP SFC Woods. Your sacrifice is not in vain....

Condolences to family and friends......


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## FNULNU (Aug 20, 2009)

Rest in peace SFC Woods  

Know that we will continue in your stead.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 20, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, SFC Woods.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 21, 2009)

Rest in peace.


----------



## lancero (Sep 2, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## dknob (Nov 2, 2011)

RIP


----------



## tova (Nov 4, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## TB1077 (Nov 4, 2011)

RIP, and thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 4, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 4, 2011)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------

